# Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2012)

*Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten


----------



## Matchesg (16. Mai 2012)

*Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Das finde ich jetzt doch enttäuschend. Warum wird das Kernthema warum ich mir die PCGH kaufe als ein Sonderheft verpackt? Warum soll man sich dann überhaupt das Heft kaufen?


----------



## xTc (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Weil das Sonderheft einfach epic wird. 
So viel genialen Content kann man einfach nicht in eine normale Ausgabe packen.


----------



## charly0030 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Schon Geordert!!!!


----------



## criss vaughn (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



> Mit Ivy Bridge, GTX670, SSD & Co. fit für Diablo 3 und Max Payne 3


 ..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



Matchesg schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt doch enttäuschend. Warum wird das Kernthema warum ich mir die PCGH kaufe als ein Sonderheft verpackt? Warum soll man sich dann überhaupt das Heft kaufen?



Weil man da auf die Seitenanzahl usw keine Rücksicht nehmen muß ohne das Thema auf mehrere Ausgaben zu verteilen. So hast du alles in einer Hand


----------



## Asus4ever (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Noch mal ne kleine Frage...
Hab - zu meiner Schande  - noch nie ein PCGH-Sonderheft gekauft.
Gibts das  auch im normalen Handel am Zeitungsstand oder nur online bestellen/kaufen?
Weil ich nicht unbedingt ne Zeitschrift online bestellen will...


----------



## Heady978 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Also ich find das Sonderheft auch besser als, viele Artikel auf unterschiedliche reguläre Ausgaben verteilt. Im Normalfall bin ich an Printmedien so gar nicht interessiert und lese online, sowohl zu Hause, als auch auf Arbeit. Dazwischen bin ich mit dem Auto oder dem Motorrad unterwegs, wo das mit dem lesen auch ehr unpraktisch ist. Solch ein Heft ist aber schon eine coole Zusammenfassung, die ich mir aufheben würde, auch wenn ich für mich kaum noch Neues darin erwarte. Aber spätestens, wenn der nächste wieder kommt mit "du arbeitest doch in der IT, kannst du mal..." braucht man nicht mehr alles suchen, sondern kann einfach das Heft zücken. ^^


----------



## Manfred_89 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Beim Bestellen bei Computertec Media wird trotz Abonummer noch die Versandkosten angezeigt. Wie kann man das ändern?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



Asus4ever schrieb:


> Noch mal ne kleine Frage...
> Hab - zu meiner Schande  - noch nie ein PCGH-Sonderheft gekauft.
> Gibts das auch im normalen Handel am Zeitungsstand oder nur online bestellen/kaufen?
> Weil ich nicht unbedingt ne Zeitschrift online bestellen will...



Eigendlich sollte ein etwas besser gestellter Zeitschriftenladen ( zb Real Markt, Bahnhof usw. ) die Zeitschrift haben . Wenn du einen Stammkiosk hast kannst den bitten die Sonderausgabe zu ordern


----------



## Asus4ever (30. Mai 2012)

Ach so - danke


----------



## Dwalinn (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Ich habe mehr erwartet, wenigstens den vergleich von ein paar Mainboards oder so hätte doch drinn sein müssen. Ich hoffe das die Normale PCGH mir hilft mich für einen neuen PC zu entscheiden, den das Sonderheft hat mir garnichts gebracht.
Ich bin echt sauer (auf mich) das ich mir das Heft gekauft habe ohne es mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

5,99€ ist ganz klar zu viel! Das normale Heft hat ja schon fast doppelt so viele Seiten und kostet selbst mit DVD weniger.


----------



## leorphee (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Beim Bestellen bei Computertec Media wird trotz Abonummer noch die Versandkosten angezeigt. Wie kann man das ändern?


Das habe ich bestimmt schon 3-5 mal durch und es wurden jedes mal die Versandkosten berechnet, da half nur reger Mailverkehr, aber ärgerlich ist es jedes mal. Hätte das Helft sofort bestellt, aber keine Lust auf den ärger, welcher ja vorprogrammiert ist. Mit einem vernünftigem Kundekonto hätte man das Problem nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Hätte auch mal ne Frage.
Bin jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren regelmäßiger Leser der Print und der Website.
In den letzten Sonderheft an das ich mich erinnern kann - afaik ging es um Grafikkarten sowie Bildoptionen usw. - war für mich als Regelmäßiger Leser natürlich schade das viele alte Artikel recycelt wurden und ich eben kaum neue Artikel finden konnte.
Ist das bei dieser Ausgabe ähnlich? Ein Abonent hofft auf ehrliche Antwort


----------



## apostoli (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch mal was loswerden. 
Ich habe ganz oft das Pc Games Heft in der hand und möchte es kaufen. Hinder tut mich jedesmal daran, das ich als PCGHW Abonent, die letzten 30 Seiten kenne. Für mich also unantraktiv. So ähnlich wird es 
doch mit den SoHeft auch sein. Wenn man seit Jahren das Heft kauft, wird dort nichts neues drin stehen. Trotzdem schaue ich es mir mal an und entscheide dann ob ich es kaufe.
Bitte ändert das PC Games Heft so ab das ich es kaufen kann  also nicht die letzten Seiten des PCGHW Heftes kopieren


----------



## aznsteil (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Ich habe es gestern per Post zugestellt bekommen, habs durchgeblättert und bin enttäuscht!

Es ist, wie viele hier vermuten, größtenteils Recycling Material. Zwar ist auch was neues drin, dennoch ist es 6 euro nicht wert.

Gruß aznsteil


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Es ist für mich durchaus verständlich das man Artikel recycelt. Das möchte ich gar nicht ankreiden.
Leider sehe ich dann aber auch keinen Grund das Heft zu kaufen, grade wenn die recycelte Menge zu hoch ausfällt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



aznsteil schrieb:


> Es ist, wie viele hier vermuten, größtenteils Recycling Material.


Das ist nicht korrekt. Drei Artikel wurden wiederverwendet, alle anderen 27 (!) sind neu.


----------



## ToNtaub3 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Sicher ist einiges nicht neu. Ich finde es trotzdem sehr gut, in einem Sonderheft mal dieses Thema zusammenzufassen. Das Timing ist ja auch passend, nicht wahr? 
Ich find' selbst zwar auch vieles langweilig und selbstverständlich, aber wer lange nicht mehr geschraubt hat findet etwas ala "PC Bauen für Dummies" darin. Das kann nie schaden. Die Umrüstoptionen sind z.T: detailliert und anschualich. 
Mein generelles Fazit lautet darum: Gelungenes Heft! 

Einiges ist aber in Sachen Schreiberei ein bisschen erzäherlisch und  eher unsortierter Kolumnenstil. Das mindert die Übersicht ein wenig.
Auch gibt es ein paar inhaltliche schwächen, wie z.B. dass unter Intels i5 quasi nur die K-Prozessoren Erwähnung finden. Der neue Ivy 3450 wäre für so ziemlich jeden (außer Overclocker) die bessere Wahl in Sachen P/L Verhältnis. Leider findet das keine Berücksichtigung. Und mal Klartext: OC wid ausschließlich von den 'enthusiastischen' Gamern durchgeführt, nicht vom Standarduser. Im gegenteil: die meisten K-Owner arbeiten im Standardtakt mit Boxed Kühler. Da wäre doch wohl noch etwas mehr Recherche drin gewesen, um hier eine wirklich aktuelle Optionsübersicht zu generieren.


----------



## Netboy (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Ich habs am Kiosk durchgeblättert, für 6 € erwarte ich mehr !


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Ich habe es vor mir liegen, für Selbstneubauer ein doch interessantes Heft...Weniger für mich, aber wenn mal jeamnd hier aus meinem Bekanntenkreis selber bauen will, drücke ich ihm /ihr das Heft in die Hand 

Was mich ein bissel irritiert war die Aussage, das man ein SSD Laufwerk regelmäßig auch defragmentieren sollte..?
(Seite 67 unterer linker Absatz..: ...ausserdem sollten sie die SSD (und auch mögliche weitere Datentrager ) in regelmäßigen Abständen defragmentieren...".


ich darf an dieser Stelle auch noch mal an das angepinnte "Wissenswertes über den richtigen Umgang mit SSD`s " erinnern: Da heisst es auch ganz klar :


> ..Schwarze Liste für Programme
> 
> Hier werden Programme gelistet, die auf einer SSD nicht genutzt werden dürfen/sollten.
> 
> ...



Hr. Sawatzki (fas- Redakteurskürzel): Was haben sie dazu zu sagen..?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



xTc schrieb:


> Weil das Sonderheft einfach epic wird.
> So viel genialen Content kann man einfach nicht in eine normale Ausgabe packen.


 Stimmt, das müsste man über mehrere Ausgaben verteilen ... oh, haben sie ja. Die Artikel-Namen vom Cover und das aus dem Aufmacher kommen mir bekannt vor, waren sie doch über die letzten paar Ausgaben verteilt schon in der PCGH Print.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Kann man das Sonderheft auch am Kiosk bzw. Edeka kaufen?, oder kann man es nur Online Bestellen?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Schade, das niemand von der Readktion offenbar diesen Thread zu lesen scheint und auf mein Hinweis regagiert / sich geäussert hat..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Die beiden Hauptverantwortlichen, Daniel und ich, sind im Urlaub bzw in Taipei - bitte Geduld. Die Defragmentierung ist bei SSD idR aus und iirc sollte man auch nicht defragmentieren.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Okay...das ist eine Aussage...der Thread wird ja doch von euch gelesen.
.


----------



## rehacomp (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Eine kuriosität habe ich auch noch.

Im Heft gibt es ein schönes Aufrüstbeispiel.
Da wird der alte 2 Kerner gegen ein 4 Kerner ersetzt
Dazu die alte x1950 gegen eine HD 7x50

einige seiten vor/zurück gibt es aber eine Übersichtstabelle wer mit wem die optimale Leistung bringt.
Dort ist dann doch eindeutig zu sehen, das zur 6850/5850/5870 6 Kerner optimal passen.

Warum dann in eurem Aufrüstbeispiel der 4 Kerner mit der HD 7xxx?
Wäre hier nicht auch ein 6 Kerner (mit 95W TDP) besser gewesen?
Oder aber eine passendere Grafikkarte.

Unabhängig davon, das ich die Preisunterschiede zwischen den 2 Huaptkomponenten extrem finde. 80€ CPU zu 210€ Grafikkarte.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Naja ich würde mir nicht so einen Kopf um den Preisunterschied bei den Hauptkomponenten machen, sondern eher schauen wie Leistungfsähig das System ist.
Ein i3-2100 kann schließlich auch mit so ziemlich jeder Grafikkarte sinnvoll kombiniert werden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Im Heft gibt es ein schönes Aufrüstbeispiel. Da wird der alte 2 Kerner gegen ein 4 Kerner ersetzt. Dazu die alte x1950 gegen eine HD 7x50. einige seiten vor/zurück gibt es aber eine Übersichtstabelle wer mit wem die optimale Leistung bringt. Dort ist dann doch eindeutig zu sehen, das zur 6850/5850/5870 6 Kerner optimal passen.
> 
> Warum dann in eurem Aufrüstbeispiel der 4 Kerner mit der HD 7xxx? Wäre hier nicht auch ein 6 Kerner (mit 95W TDP) besser gewesen?
> Oder aber eine passendere Grafikkarte. Unabhängig davon, das ich die Preisunterschiede zwischen den 2 Huaptkomponenten extrem finde. 80€ CPU zu 210€ Grafikkarte.


Wir haben auf Seite 8 einen X2 5000+ samt X1900 XT durch einen X6 1045T + OC und eine HD 7850 ersetzt, auf Seite 9 sieht man, dann diese beiden Komponenten harmonieren, was auch die Benches belegen. Der 1045er ist aus PLV-Sicht ein Spezialfall, idR ist ein höher getakteter Quadcore für Spiele die bessere Wahl - und teils günstiger. Da der X4 945 nur 80 Euro kostet, haben wir diesen verwendet.

Was die 80 zu 210 Euro anbelangt: Die Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte sind nun mal schlicht deutlich höher. Niemand zwingt dich, dieses Beispiel 1:1 nachzubauen, du kannst natürlich auch eine günstigere Karte kaufen. Ist ja nur exemplarisch, wenngleich eine gute Kombo wie wir finden. Nur mal am Rande: Meine CPU kostet 200 Euro, meine Grafikkarte kostet(e) 450 Euro.


----------



## rehacomp (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Das ein schneller 4 Knerner einem langsameren 6 Kerner zu bevorzugen ist, habe ich nicht anders erwartet.
was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte war, daß euer Aufrüstbeispiel gegen eure Kombinationsempfehlung spricht. Laut eurer Tabelle "bremst" der 4 Kerner die Grafikkarte aus. Was dann ein weniger gutes Beipiel ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Für gerade mal 80 Euro kann man ein bisschen "Bremse" ruhig in Kauf nehmen - zumal das ja nicht für alle Spiele gleichermaßen gilt und sich der 945er problemlos übertakten lässt.


----------



## Matchesg (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Weil man da auf die Seitenanzahl usw keine Rücksicht nehmen muß ohne das Thema auf mehrere Ausgaben zu verteilen. So hast du alles in einer Hand



Das finde ich ja spannend. Seit wann muss man in der regulären Ausgabe auf Seitenzahl achten? Sagt da der Kunde: Oh das sind mir zu viele Seiten? Dann würde keiner mehr die CT von Heise kaufen...

Anders gefragt:
Was erwartet der geneigte Leser wenn er sich eine Zeitschrift mit dem Name PC Games Hardware kauft? Doch genau aktuell über diese Themen informiert zu werden.
Was denkt sich der, jetzt wahrscheinlich weniger geneigte Leser, wenn er in der Zeitschrift einen Hinweis findet sich doch das Sonderheft zu kaufen um die Informationen zu bekommen die er erwartet hätte?


Ich liebe die PCGH, allerdings finde ich schon das die Inhalte mehr zu einem Newsflash von Hersteller Releases abgeflacht sind. Deswegen habe ich mein Abo auch wieder gekündigt. Ich würde schon mehr solche Inhalte wünschen. Zumal diese Sonderhefte in so gut wie keinem Zeitungskiosk zu bekommen sind. (Sonst könnte man sich ja nur noch die Sonderhefte kaufen)


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Gelungenes Heftl.
 Aber das Thema Wakü fehlt leider komplett. Schaaaaaaaaaaadeee

 Luftkühlung (Kühler) wurde zu Hauf durchgekaut


----------



## N30S (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Was ist das für ein Teil oben rechts im ersten Bild?

Sieht irgendwie so aus als würde da ein halbes Mainboard im PCIe Slot des anderen Stecken.
Sieht irgendwie seht interessant aus.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Ein Asrock-Board mit Adapter-Karte.


----------



## Kipper-04 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Ab wann ist das Sonderheft erhältlich ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



Matchesg schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja spannend. Seit wann muss man in der regulären Ausgabe auf Seitenzahl achten? Sagt da der Kunde: Oh das sind mir zu viele Seiten? Dann würde keiner mehr die CT von Heise kaufen...
> 
> Anders gefragt:
> Was erwartet der geneigte Leser wenn er sich eine Zeitschrift mit dem Name PC Games Hardware kauft? Doch genau aktuell über diese Themen informiert zu werden.
> ...



Es war damit ja gemeint das man Umfang und Seitenanzahl bei dem regulären Heft planen muss, und so ein größeres Thema auf mehrere Ausgaben verteilt werden muss. Was bei der Sonderausgabe ja entfällt. Es besteht sogar die Möglichkeit die Zeitschrift wenn man weiß wann die kommt sich diese über den befreundeten Zeitungsdealer besorgen zu lassen.



> Ab wann ist das Sonderheft erhältlich ?​


 
Soweit ich weiß ist es schon ein paar Wochen im gut sortierten Handel zu bekommen.


----------



## Kipper-04 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Dann scheine ich die letzten "Drecksläden" zu haben...schade :/
Hätte es mir gerne gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Kauf's einfach online  

PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 01/2012 - Sonderhefte - Heftbestellung - PCGH


----------



## Kipper-04 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Danke !
Wusste gar nicht das das möglich ist 
Sofort bestellt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



Kipper-04 schrieb:


> Danke !
> Wusste gar nicht das das möglich ist
> Sofort bestellt



Nix ist unmöglich. Meist ist eine Anlaufstelle ein Bahnhofskiosk oder zb Verbrauchermärkte wie zb Real


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Kauf's einfach online
> 
> PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 01/2012 - Sonderhefte - Heftbestellung - PCGH


 
Link klappt gerade (?) nicht.
ich überlege es mir zu kaufen.

Ich finde es immer wieder "lustig" wie mit dem Thema umgegangen wird bzw. das Fazit was gezogen wird.
Neue Grafikkarte rein ist zwar fast immer richtig aber gearde das >fast< ist das Fatale.

Teste gleich nochmal den link.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Von welchem Fazit sprichst du?


----------



## cycosaw (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Hey,
kann man es noch in ein Mini DVD -Abo für 10,50€ bestellen? (3xPCHardware+Sonderheft 01/12)
lg
cyco
EDIT: Läuft das Mini Abo automatisch aus? Es ist ja kein Jahres Abo!
EDIT-2: Ich habe mir die Ausgabe (DvD 08/2012) jetzt geholt, leider hatten die nicht das Sonderheft -,-'


----------



## DarkComet (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Muss leider sagen bin etwas enttäuscht vom Heft, auf Seite 19 wird mit den beispiel Konfigurationen und einer Bildunterschrift ala "Alle Komponenten sind getestet" Augenwischerei betrieben.
Das Asus Rampage IV Extreme passt niemals in das Corsair Carbide 400R, was im Forum des Herstellers (Carbide 400R and EATX motherboard - The Corsair Support Forums) bestätigt wird. Dennoch ist es bei allen drei beispiel Systemen als Gehäuse gelistet.

Wenn jemand ein verbogenes MoBo haben will kann er die Kombi aber trotzdem kaufen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Zugegeben, die eine Ecke liegt um vielleicht einen Millimeter auf - dennoch passt das Asus Rampage IV Extreme problemlos in das Corsair Carbide 400R und läuft darin 1A. 

*EDIT*
Wir haben's gerade noch mal nachgestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel_M (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Genau: Sichherheitshalber kann man die Kante mit Klebeband abkleben. Von einem "verbogenen MoBo" ist hier allerdings nichts zu sehen.


----------



## DarkComet (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Da fehlen ja auch die Schrauben auf den Bildern  

Aber bei mir half leider alles vorsichtige schieben und drücken nichts, es war vor allem bei der unteren rechten und mittleren Schraube zu viel Luft dazwischen. Wenn man dann die Schrauben anzieht fängt es an sich an der rechten Ecke zu verbiegen. Da ich gerne alle neun fixier Punkte benutze, alleine schon wegen dem Gewicht der übrigen Komponenten, ist das Gehäuse für mich nicht passend. Zu mal ich bis jetzt in keiner Beschreibung des 400R etwas von Extended ATX, Baugröße des Rampage IV Extreme, lese wie es z.B. bei dem Define XL von Fractal der Fall ist.

Kann auch sein das ich da einfach zu blöd war, aber habe jetzt ein anderes Gehäuse bestellt, da mir auch noch die Halterungen der Festplatten nicht gefielen. Mag da lieber Metall als Plastik.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Mein Board hat's über Monate hinweg mit drei Schrauben getan


----------



## Rolk (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mein Board hat's über Monate hinweg mit drei Schrauben getan


 
Wenn ich mir manche mATX Boards ansehe dauert es nicht mehr lange bis 3 Schrauben Serie werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Naja grade wenn ich nen wuchtigen CPU Kühler draufhab ist  mir die maximale Schaubenzahl schon lieber


----------



## rhymz (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

ich finde die sonderhefte echt klasse


----------



## Yannikin (27. August 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Wollte mir das Sonderheft zulegen, da ich mir bald einen neuen PC zusammen schrauben möchte. In meinem Real gab es heute allerdings keine Ausgaben (mehr) zu kaufen.
Habt ihr einen Tipp wo ich die noch herbekommen könnte? Gehe morgen mal im Schreibwahrengeschäft vorbei, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. August 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Ein paar Tankstellen abklappern oder:

*Bestellen Sie jetzt PCGH-Sonderheft 01/2012: Aufrüsten vs. PC-Neukauf für 5,99 Euro.*

PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 01/2012 - Sonderhefte - Heftbestellung - PCGH


----------



## Yannikin (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Hab alles mögliche abgesucht und im Laden nichts gefunden. Wollte dort vor dem Kauf eigentlich nur kurz durchblättern um zu sehen, ob das Heft mir bei meinem Projekt PC-Selbstbau auch wirklich hilft. Naja, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand meine Fragen dazu beantworten, was ich mir an Informationen wünsche:
- Zusammenstellung von Hardware Komponeten in unterschiedlichen Preisklassen, da stellt sich mir auch die Frage, ob sich hardwaretechnisch in dieser Zeit viel getan hat und ob die Informationen noch immer brauchbar sind. Wollte z.B. einen i5 3570K benutzen, findet der in dem Heft schon Erwähnung?
- Zusammenbau des PC
- Installation BIOS/Betriebssystem/Treiber
- Übertakten (Graka & prozessor, ...)

Zum Aufrüsten ist ja auch noch was dabei, für mich mit einem Laptop mit einem 2ghz Core Duo und einer schwachen Radeon Graka aber eher keine Option. Alles im allen such ich einen Einstieg in den PC Eigenbau, habe noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht - das Forum ist aber schoneinmal top .

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Der Core i5-3570K ist an sehr vielen Stellen im Heft vertreten, u.a. mit ausführlichen Benchmarks und im PC-Eigenbau-Workshop und im OC-Guide.  Zusammenstellung von Hardware Komponeten in unterschiedlichen Preisklassen ist drin, wenngleich die GTX 660 (Ti) fehlt.


----------



## Yannikin (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder neuen PC kaufen? Neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen, für Abonnenten ohne Versandkosten*

Ok, vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort, ich werde wahrscheinlich eh eine andere Graka nehmen.

Dann werde ich mir das Heft jetzt bestellen, top Forum & klasse Support !


----------

